# Back and hoping for number 2.



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
I was on here so much in the year before our successful IUI which blessed us with our beautiful daughter. She is now 4 months and we have decided to use the two other cycles we bought this summer and try for another. I thought the process of trying for her was something I would never forget but I find I don't remember a lot of this what I did and find myself back here looking for info and support. Also my daughter is a success story so if anyone has any questions they'd like to ask me I will do my best to.remember.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Mrs tinkerbell,
I just wanted to say a belated congratulations on the birth of your little girl 
Stories such as yours are a great boost and source of hope to those going through similar tx.
I know you have already located the IUI boards so I don't need to add the link, hopefully you've been able to find the info you were searching for 
I wish you all the best, and lots of luck on your journey for little miracle number 2 
Anj x


----------

